# COMPAQ PRESARIO SR1830NX



## Paycheck28 (Jul 11, 2011)

With my COMPAQ PRESARIO SR1830NX, I can't turn the computer on. The on button always seem to get pressed in. What is the best way of fixing this without hurting the case?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Paycheck28,

I am not sure what you are saying is wrong. Is the power button stuck in the depressed position?


----------

